# framing nailer



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbsup: Framing gun= HITACHI Rules I have one over 20 years old and 2 over 10 years old:notworthy and they are so easy to fix, I like the old ones the spring comes out easy:whistling Oh and I use HITACHI trim guns too:w00t: But hey get this I don't like the HITACHI tico gun:no: I use the MAX Tico gun OK thats the gun layout,,, let's try not to shoot ourselvs, it always hurts more the next day:blink:


I can vouch for the shooting yourself thing. Stapled two of my fingers together with a 2"x1/2" ss staple shot from a HITACHI n5010a last week. Haven't felt pain like that in a long time


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WestwoodHomes said:


> I can vouch for the shooting yourself thing. Stapled two of my fingers together with a 2"x1/2" ss staple shot from a HITACHI n5010a last week. Haven't felt pain like that in a long time


 OUCH Dang That reminds me about 20 years ago working with this funny black boy and we were putting up lath with 2 1/2" staples and he shoots his thumb right through the middle of the nail, where as one side of the staple was in his nail and the other was in the plywood:w00t: man was he screeming His fen thumb was stapled to the wall:clap: and I had to pull it out, I used pliers he screemed a lot, went to the ER the bone was fine the next day he was back to work and couldn't use his left thumb:sad:


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OUCH Dang That reminds me about 20 years ago working with this funny black boy and we were putting up lath with 2 1/2" staples and he shoots his thumb right through the middle of the nail, where as one side of the staple was in his nail and the other was in the plywood:w00t: man was he screeming His fen thumb was stapled to the wall:clap: and I had to pull it out, I used pliers he screemed a lot, went to the ER the bone was fine the next day he was back to work and couldn't use his left thumb:sad:


It didn't go through my nail, I stapled my index finger to my middle finger. buried the entire staple to the point it was sticking out of the second finger and nicked the third finger. Didn't hurt till I pulled it out.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WestwoodHomes said:


> It didn't go through my nail, I stapled my index finger to my middle finger. buried the entire staple to the point it was sticking out of the second finger and nicked the third finger. Didn't hurt till I pulled it out.


fftopic: I think we need to start a " Have you shot yourself latly" Thread:gun_bandana:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats bad juju:w00t:


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

The new paslode pf350s is the Best nailer ive ever used so far. Used porter-cable, Hitachi,old powermaster, and ridgid


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> fftopic: I think we need to start a " Have you shot yourself latly" Thread:gun_bandana:


 Because there not enough threads on this post I started it under carpentry and we have  folks  posting :clap::w00t::clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Northwood said:


> oh yeah, the reason i posted... 2nd Gen you should try reconditionedsales.com the nr90af is $230 new, but they often have ridiculous sales or sell "reconditioned" guns for crazy cheap.
> I've bought I think 4 guns from them now and would probably buy Hitachi products only from them now. The recon stuff is usually store returns w/out a box not really used stuff. My recon 15 ga looked brand new except for a couple scuffs for 1/2 price or less



Thanks. I need a full head nailer, so it's going to have to be the AE. 
Lowes has them brand new for $199. (U.S. Dollars). 
Reconditioned seems to have them for $135.?

http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/sto...itachi 3-1/2 Round Head Framing Nailer NR90AE


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ubenhad4 said:


> I would go Hitachi strip nr83a2 or nr90ae. There quicker and lighter than coil nailers and the nails are cheaper than paslode paper nails. Also I never liked the paslodes because of the paper nails, once they get wet hello jams. The hitachis are also easier and cheaper to repair. I have 3 Hitachi 83a2 ,1 83a2s, and 2nr90ae sticks, 2 older paslode sticks, 2 bostitch sticks, and 2 senco sticks. The paslodes stay in the shop unless there really really needed, the older hitachis are the first ones everyone grabs then sencos and last bostitch. I also bought two ridgids a couple winters ago, they went back the next day. They jammed in the snow and ice and saw dust horribly bad, alot of cool features but they just didnt cut it. I would like to try the newer paslodes and see if they hold up out here. I do really like how hard paslodes shoot with so littel recoil and also how they feel after using them all day.


Love the older Hits for quick work because they do exactly what their supposed to do, 
but if I were doing production work, I'd go for lighter even it I got a hiccup or 2 per day. 

But, I will pick up a Hit 83 "just" to have one in my collection. 
That, and an old Skilsaw Wormdrive.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Warren said:


> I buy generics a lot. Sometimes they work as well or better than paslode. Generally about 25% cheaper.


For roofing, I'll buy generics if I can't get any Bostitch nails. 
I find Bostitch nails to be the best available. 
NEVER ever jamb, load easy and the coils hold their shape when loose on a roof.
I used to pay only $5-10 more per box. I averaged 2 boxes per job, so it didn't hurt me.
And the lost production time I saved in "not" having to fidget with 
my gun to clear jambs was worth far more than the $5 a box. 

I hear that Hitachi guns work well with generic nails (which I think is awesome), 
but for roofing, there's only 1 gun I'd ever use...a Bostitch RN46. 
Hitachis are well loved there as well, but IMO, the Boss is The Boss. Period.
(and now, back to our regularly scheduled posting on "framing nailers" :cheesygri )

______________________________________________________________________________

Oh, "my" gun list?
Roofing: Bostitch
Framing: Hitachi
Trim: Bostitch
Palm: Bostitch 
Masonary: Bostitch 
Cap Nailer: Bostitch
Sheathing: Bostitch (Coil gun that doubles as roof wood shingle/shake nailer)

Guns I'd like to try? Max's framing & roofing nailers and Hitachi's latest roofer.


----------



## boehsconst2 (Dec 15, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> For roofing, I'll buy generics if I can't get any Bostitch nails.
> I find Bostitch nails to be the best available.
> NEVER ever jamb, load easy and the coils hold their shape when loose on a roof.
> I used to pay only $5-10 more per box. I averaged 2 boxes per job, so it didn't hurt me.
> ...


Nothing beats the Max super framer. We have a Senco, 2 Hitachi's, 2 Paslode's, and 2 Max's. Also have tried Dewalt, Bostich, and Porter Cable. Max is so far ahead of the others their going backwards!


----------



## emti56 (Dec 19, 2010)

I had pasloads until gettting a MAX from my supplier to try that was three years ago and it never left me and got a second one for the guy i work with. I think it has better balance and like the no tool depth adjustment.:clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

boehsconst2 said:


> Nothing beats the Max super framer. We have a Senco, 2 Hitachi's, 2 Paslode's, and 2 Max's. Also have tried Dewalt, Bostich, and Porter Cable. Max is so far ahead of the others their going backwards!


Is that the one that needs the high pressure compressor?


----------



## boehsconst2 (Dec 15, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Is that the one that needs the high pressure compressor?


No, I've heard they're even better tho! Can't imagine


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

for power and quality, still made in Japan NR90AC3. Flip switch on trigger mode is great


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

I was looking into a new Makita AN943. Ive heard from several ppl that theyre amazing tools. Only two ppl i know own one. I havnt had a chance to try one yet.
I have a Senco Frame Pro 600. Love it. I just cant keep it from leaking out the seals. So, its been shelfed for the last year. I gave up on it.
Dont think ill ever buy another Senco product since they have gone under and now the Senco name is being made by some B rated mfg.
Tried a MAX Super Framer. Was unimpressed. There was nothing that lived up to any of the hype for me.

Anyone know anything about, or have Experiance with the Makita Framers?


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Check out the review on this page. Great details.

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?articleID=649074&sectionID=1491

I have 
- both of the Hitachi (NR83A2 3 1/4" & NR90 3 1/2"). I like them both, the second one is really bulky & heavy though. Only use it for common, which I don't use that much any more. I lost a screw or something last time so the magazine got loosen. Now I can't find it to fix 
- Senco SN902XP - lost it before I had a chance to get good use out of it
- porte cable (backup), it's alright. Gone through about 1/2 a box - 1 box of nail with it only after I lost my senco, then damaged the hitachi magazine.
- ridgid: got it on a clearance at HD for $99.  Can't complain for the price. Shoot about one box of nail with it, mostly 10d & 16d - no problem yet
- I'm short one more gun. Just read the review mentioned above & decide will get a max this time. I'm looking for a deal for it right now. 

Nhi


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

hey 2nd gen,
You said you need a gun that shoots a full round head so you need the nr90ae. The nr90AF shoots both clipped head and full round offset heads...


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

paslode cf325 cordless hands down.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

all you need is a new kobalt hammer ... keep th change


----------

